# New TOC Dump



## jk666 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just got a message via the town historical society Facebook page that a woman found a 'huge' pile of TOC bottles in the woods behind her house. The area was once a large farm and most of it is now a nature preserve. Her house backs up on the preserve and was once part of the farm. The trouble is that we can't go look for 4 more days. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm surprised they'd let you look at all. If I took a bottle off government land and got found out, I'd be in big trouble. The historical society knowing about it usually tells me it's gonna be permanently off limits.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 6, 2016)

It remains to be seen whose land the dump is on. I've been all over the preserve, so I don't thnk it's within their boundaries. I'm part of the historical society and they want us to take a look.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 6, 2016)

preserves no big deal to dig . state park. that's  another thing.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 17, 2016)

Still haven't heard back from the home owner, but we went and poked around anyway. Being careful not to get too close to the property line we didn't find the dump. I did find an 1895-1905 Vaseline jar.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm sure you'll get to dig it eventually , I'd just be patient , don't want to seem too interested in the dump or she'll think the bottles are worth more money than they are . that's my thinking at least , it be better to not appear to interested or she'll start to wonder why people want to dig the up so bad


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 22, 2016)

just because a bottle is old does not mean it has collection value .


----------



## jk666 (Oct 22, 2016)

Very true I suppose. The way I see it, anything I think has value in my personal collection is worthwhile. My opinions may change as my collection expands and grows. Besides, I'm more interested in discovering local history than collection value.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 23, 2016)

good way to look at it.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 23, 2016)

I found a Fletcher Castoria bottle the other day. Everyone says they're worthless and get thrown back in the hole. Well I didn't have one so I kept it. That one meant something to me. The next one won't.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 23, 2016)

Exactly!!


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 26, 2016)

That's right jk66, true value is in the eyes of the collector. Although I don't keep every bottle I dig, they NEVER go back in the hole. They get thrown in my recycle bin. If enough of us did that, maybe someday the Fletchers could be a rare bottle! Happy Digging!!


----------



## jk666 (Oct 28, 2016)

I just recycled most of my slicks, shards and common duplicates this week.


----------

